# Should Ricky be shot for breaking the question-question thread?



## tk4two1 (Aug 7, 2002)

Well... I'm game for it how about y'all?


----------



## Paragon (Aug 7, 2002)

Mos. def. the sooner the better.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 7, 2002)

::Shot::


----------



## King Shrek (Aug 7, 2002)

This thread is going to get closed.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm all for it too.


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 10, 2002)

naw it's ed b-day he's gonna be too lazy

(p.s. i kept it going!!!!!!)


----------



## Ricky (Aug 10, 2002)

Hey guys...  ease up...  don't shoot me...  I didn't break the thread...  It's still going...  ::Shot again::


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 10, 2002)

how many shots can Ricky take before he perishes? its like Boromir in LOTR he just kept getting shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot...and shot... and then he FINALLY died...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 11, 2002)

Remember in Austin Powers, when Dr. Evil dropped that guy into a fiery pit and he didn't die, and then he got shot and he didn't die?

I'm that guy.


----------



## Parke (Apr 27, 2006)

how'd he vote twice?


----------



## fryke (Apr 27, 2006)

Ask yourself that same question again. Besides: Veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery old thread.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 27, 2006)

The revival of this thread is like watching Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## adambyte (Apr 27, 2006)

I think we need a new poll: Should Parke be shot for reviving such an old thread?


----------



## pds (Apr 28, 2006)

If Ricky were shot (or hanged), would the thread get fixed?


----------



## ora (Apr 28, 2006)

Maybe we shoudl just has a "reanimators" thread for people with the rare ability () to bring threads back form the dead.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 28, 2006)

I second Adambyte's proposition


----------

